# Awning Mats



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am going to order one of those staw awning mats for our 26rs but can't decide what size to order 9x12 or 6x15.

Do most people put the picnic table under your awning? And if you do, do you like the mat to go under the table?

Is 6 ft out wide enough or is the 9ft width better?

Help!!!! I can't decide!!!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

For that matter, what kind? We have heard that some tend to hold in moisture, dirt, etc more than others and eventually get very heavy. Also, if it's a roll-up kind then storage may be a problem for anything wider than 6'. The fold-up kind at Camping World seem to be a nice style, but the designs and colors are a little strange -- looks very oriental. I'd prefer just a solid, no pattern, type, but haven't found it yet. Any good suggestions?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Momto4boyz62,

There were quite a few discussions on awning rugs/mats ealier on the forum. If you'll type awning and/or rug in the search box on the home page, you'll pull up several threads on the subject. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

vdub said:


> For that matter, what kind? We have heard that some tend to hold in moisture, dirt, etc more than others and eventually get very heavy. Also, if it's a roll-up kind then storage may be a problem for anything wider than 6'. The fold-up kind at Camping World seem to be a nice style, but the designs and colors are a little strange -- looks very oriental. I'd prefer just a solid, no pattern, type, but haven't found it yet. Any good suggestions?
> [snapback]30964[/snapback]​


I used to have the old grass style indoor-outdoor carpet, but found it hard to keep clean and very heavy. 
I now have som eof the thin indoor/outdoor carpet sold at Home Depot on the big rolls. It's lightweight, which makes it easier to shake out, inexpensive, so if it wears out I can replace it. It also sweeps fairly easily. It comes in 12 ft rolls, so I bought 8-9 feet and lay it length-wise under the awning.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We looked at those last weekend. $25 I believe. Are they too light, i.e., blow around in the wind, wrinkle up, etc. or is it working out pretty well?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And also know that picnic tables are not always moveable. Every site we have visited in Colorado has stationary picnic tables. They are where they are. We bring an E-Z-UP 10x10 tent to put over the picnic table (wherever it is). We use 10x20 tarp for under the awning and along the camper side, then use old carpet right outside the camper door to limit tracking in dirt.

Sometimes we also put the E-Z-UP over the tent pad or in another location (not over the picnic table) when we see a great place to put chairs away from the camper awning. More often then not, however, the E-Z-UP goes over the picnic table. Colorado mountain rain showers appear out of nowhere.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine is needing replacement too. I'm thinking head to Lowes and grab some carpet too.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

If you want something different from carpet, we use those black rubber "waffle" mats outside in front of the door -- they're about 3 ft X 3 ft and because it is a grid, it keeps your feet above the wet ground but lets water drain through. You can get them at Home Depot or Lowe's and they go together like puzzle pieces so you could get a couple if you want larger coverage. They're too heavy for a large span so we just use one at the door.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

vdub said:


> We looked at those last weekend. $25 I believe. Are they too light, i.e., blow around in the wind, wrinkle up, etc. or is it working out pretty well?
> [snapback]30969[/snapback]​


I've been real happy with this carpet. Occasionaly you'll get an end turned up in a gust, but a well positioned chair or rock fixes that up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use the outdoor grass rug which is very light and easy to shake off
And also have a rubber mat from lowes at the door.
We don't have a problem with the rug lifting up because most of the time.
We have our Add-A-Room up also.
Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have a 6x20' fake grass mat from the Depot. It's light weight and once rolled up easlily stores right next to the pull out drawer in the storage compartment. It's served us well for over a year.

However, I would prefer something 9' wide to match the awning and give us a little more space out from the camper. I think 9x16' would be perfect as this is the size of the fully deployed awning. I'm looking for a new one now.

Unfortunately the camper is only a little less than 8' across the storage cabinet so a 9 footer may not go in there. I would possibly consider laying it on the bumper behind the spare tire if it didn't fit inside.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

There is some synthetic rug, it's a pet rug I believe that's supposed to be good. Someone posted somewhere, but I can't find it. Seems like from TerryBrooks pet suppy or something like that. Anyway, it's for pets, but they use it outside.
Anyone have any idea what I'm talkin bout?


----------

